# Meine Teiche,deren Bewohner und Ideen:)



## Zander35 (18. Sep. 2011)

Hallo allerseits,
auf Anraten Thomas(Gartenteichumbauer) und im Zuge eines anderen Threads will ich hier meine Teiche nochmal vorstellen.
Ich beginne mal mit dem kleinen Teich(60m³) in dem ich hauptsächlich __ Störe(-80cm) und Schleien halte.Er wird nicht gefiltert,Zufluß gibt es aber schon. Die tiefste Stelle liegt bei ca.1,5-2m.
Hier mal ein Bild vom Teich selbst:
 
Und hier mal ein paar Bilder der Bewohner(noch nicht alle):
ein Waxdick aus einer ganz besonderen Selektion
 
ein Sternhausen
 
ein kleiner Albino-__ Sterlet
 
und transmontanus(weißer Stör ist nicht ganz zutreffend)
 

Beim Teichbild fällt sicher auf,dass kaum Pflanzen vorhanden sind.
Den Rand werde ich natürlich noch stärker bepflanzen,doch üppige Unterwasserpflanzen müssen wegen der Störe unterbleiben.
Deshalb habe ich an den Bau eines Pflanzenfilters gedacht.
Platz wäre neben dem eigentlichen Teich genug,also nochmal die selbe Größe(10,5m x 4m,und noch ein bisschen länger).
Doch habe ich keine Ahnung von solchen Pflanzenfilteranlagen.
Wie groß und wie tief würdet ihr das denn bauen?(es wird auch ein wenig gefüttert)
Würde es funktionieren,wenn ich das Wasser per Solarpumpe(wie stark?) in den Pfl.-Filter pumpe und per Abfluss wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Teich?
Was für Pflanzen würdet ihr denn so setzen?

Hoffe es hat gefallen!
Würde mich auf Feedbacks,Antworten und Fragen usw. freuen!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teiche,deren Bewohner und Ideen*

Hallo Martin!
Schöner großer Teich,
aber für die von dir gehaltenen Tiere viele zu klein:
Schau mal ins Wikipedia, wie groß und wie schwer die werden - artgemäß ist anders!
... oder willst du die ohnehin irgendwann essen?

Wenn dein Teich einen Zu- und Abfluss hat, 
brauchst du keinen Pflanzenfilter - der wird nichts verbessern:
KLAR wird der Teich nie (zumindest sobald die __ Störe ein bissl gewachsen sind).

Aber stört dich nicht die nackte Folie am Rand, wo ein paar kleine Steine draufliegen?
Die könntest du mit Bepflanzung sehr schön kaschieren:
Selbstverständlich könntest du Pflanztaschen kaufen oder selbermachen,
aber alternativ könntest du auch einfach Krallmatte oder dickes Flies drüberhängen,
welches feucht sehr schnell bewächst und bald sehr natürlich aussieht!


----------



## Annett (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teiche,deren Bewohner und Ideen*

Hallo Martin.

Um was für eine Folie handelt es sich, wie alt ist sie und wieviel ist da am Randbereich noch vorhanden/eingegraben?
Evtl. kannst Du Dir mit geringen Kosten eine schmale Uferzone schaffen, indem Du angelehnt an dieses Prinzip den Rand etwas umbaust: 



Wieviel Wasser bringt der erwähnte Zulauf denn pro Stunde?


----------



## Zander35 (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teiche,deren Bewohner und Ideen*

Hallo Peter,
mir ist durchaus bewusst,dass das 60000l Teichlein zu klein für große __ Störe ist.Doch wie ich schon im anderen Thread geschrieben habe,kommen sie,wenn sie ein bisschen gewachsen sind,in den großen Teich mit 2000m³.
Sollte dieser zu klein werden,kommen sie in einen Vereinsteich von paar ha.
Ich schreib dann am Abend wieder.
Bis dann!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teiche,deren Bewohner und Ideen*

Hallo Martin,
eine Laichwanderung wird sich da zwar auch nicht ausgehen,
aber von der Größe her kann das schon reichen.

Nur ... denkst du, dass die in den großen Teichen irgendwann zu sehen sein werden?


----------



## Zander35 (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teiche,deren Bewohner und Ideen*

Hallo,
@Anett:
Es handelt sich um eine 1mm dicke,schwarze Teichfolie.(Näheres weiß ich nicht genau)
Am Rand sind noch ca.10cm eingegraben,also wird sich das wohl nicht ganz ausgehen...
Beim Zufluß sind es denke ich so 0,5l\sec. .
@Peter:
Die Idee mit dem Flies find ich gut!
In meinem großen Teich sieht man die Störlein manchmal beim Karpfenangeln...


----------



## Zander35 (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teiche,deren Bewohner und Ideen*

Übrigens wurde der große Waxdick gleich heute Mittag in den großen 2000m³ Teich umgesiedelt,da er wirklich schon zu groß für den kleinen ist.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teiche,deren Bewohner und Ideen*

Ja, das Flies bewächst schneller, zerfällt aber im Sonnenlicht.
(Wenn´s durch eine Pflanzendecke geschützt ist, vielleicht nicht.)
Die Krallmatte ist sicher haltbarer und kann sogar diverse Substrate (Torf, Feinkies, ...) festhalten.
Beide würde ich mit Heringen am Ufer festnageln;
wenn´s dann gut bewachsen ist, halten´s die Wurzeln.

0,5 l/sec hört sich wenig an, 
macht aber immerhin ca. 2 m²/h oder ca. 50 m³/Tag - super!
DAMIT brauchst du sicher keinen Filter:
Wenn das Zulaufwasser sauber ist, ist das toll,
wenn nicht, dann kannst du das kaum wirkungsvoll filtern.


----------



## Zander35 (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teiche,deren Bewohner und Ideen*

Hi Peter,
danke erstmal für die Tipps!
Zum Zufluss: vom Abend bis früh am Morgen kommt sauberes Wasser aus dem kleinen (Eigenpacht)Bach,übern Tag wenn die Sonne scheint Wasser aus dem großen Teich.(von hier kommen also Nährstoffe rein.)
Also würde es Sinn machen das Zuflußwasser vom großen Teich in so einem Pflanzenfilter zu filtern und nebenbei mit Sauerstoff anzureichern und anschließend in den kleinen Teich zu lassen?Der Abfluß führt direkt zum großen Teich.
Übrigens liegt der Teich im Halschatten,also ein Teil liegt fast immer im Schatten. Die Temperatur lag heute bei 
16-17C°.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teiche,deren Bewohner und Ideen*

Hallo Martin,

erstnochmal zu Deinem Weidezaun. Der Martin aus dem Urlaub hat auch große Probleme mit den Fischottern. 
Er war der Meinung, wenn die Otter einen Teich im Visier haben ist fast nichts sicher. 
Er hat einen Zaun gesetzt, das hat nur kurz geholfen, da sie gelernt haben drüber zu klettern. Dann hat er den Zaun oben 45Grad schräg gesetzt, das hat auch eine Weile geholfen, bis sie erkannt haben, dass es auch drunter durch geht. Selbst einen Elektrozaun wußten sie zu umgehen. 
Er fand die Otter als sehr Intelligent und Erfindungsreich um an die Fische zu kommen. 
Das ist natürlich nicht meine Erfahrung, sondern nur weitergegeben, wie ich es gehört habe.

Mach doch mal ne kleine Skizze von der Anordnung der Teiche und vieleicht einen Plan von dem was Du vorhast. 
Peter hat sicher Recht, das Du den Teich nicht auf Aquariumnivea klar bekommst aber durch den Nährstoffentzug in einem Pflanzenfilter kannst Du sicher einiges erreichen. Der Hechtteich kann sicher auch noch üppig bepflanzt werden, so dass ich davon überzeugt bin, dass es um einiges klarer geht. 
Wie schon gesagt in einem sehr schönen Urlaub, bei sehr netten Vermietern habe ich es gesehen. Dort war die Anordnung so:
Bach - Pflanzenfilter (Riesig) - Forellenteiche (1 für die Aufzucht, 1 für die mittleren Forellen, 1 für die ausgewachsenen Forellen zum Räuchern) In diesen Teichen war wichtig, das das Wasser kalt ist, deswegen sehr tief angelegt. Danach kam der Hechtteich um die kranken Forellen zu verfüttern. Dieser war auch sehr stark bepflanzt und dann ging es ab in den Terassenteich, der zwar keine Bodensicht ermöglichte, aber trotzdem sehr sauber und klar war (sehr wenig Algenwachstum). Diese Teich haben es mir sehr angetan.
Da es nicht meine Teiche sind, kann ich auch das nur schreiben, wie ich denke, das es funktioniert. 
Die Idee mit der Solarpumpe halte ich eigentlich für nicht Sinnvoll. Was willst Du denn mit einer leistungsschwachen Pumpe in so großen Teichen? Ich denke entweder richtig oder gar nicht. Ob Du tagsüber ein paar Liter umpumpst oder nicht bringt sicher kaum einen Effekt und kostet letztlich nur ne Teure Solarpumpe.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teiche,deren Bewohner und Ideen*

Achso, es gibt übriges Prämien zum Schutz der Otter. Das sind zwar leer Töpfe glaube ich, aber da wird Geld gezahlt, wenn die Otter im Teich jagen. 
Es wird wohl sehr begrüßt, wenn man den Ottern Jagdmöglichkeiten eröffnet...
Ich denke aber, das die Otter dadurch verlernen, in natärlichen Gewässern zu jagen, da der Teich vom Hobbygärtner ein Überangebot an Fisch bietet.

Grüße nochmal

Thomas


----------



## Zander35 (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teiche,deren Bewohner und Ideen*

Hallo Thomas,
zu dem Fischotter: Seit dem Weidezaun ist er weg...Und obwohl wir den schon längst entfernt haben,ist er nicht wieder gekommen.(Gott sei Dank!) Der __ Reiher ist aber nach wie vor da... Das ist aber finanziell nicht so schlimm,da er bei mir meist nur kleine Fische erwischt.(Anders wie der Fischotter)
Der Verlauf des Wassers ist so: Bach-kleiner Teich-großer Teich-Bach(Abend-Früh),Bach-großer Teich-kleiner Teich-großer Teich-Bach(Tag).
Der runde Teich wird fast ganztägig mit frischem Quellwasser gespeist.
Die Teiche von denen du geschrieben hast sind sicher sehr interessant,doch sind es Forellenteiche,die sich grundlegend von Karpfenteichen wie meinen unterscheiden.
Einzig der kleine Teich soll ähnlich funktionieren...deshalb will ich dort ja auch einen Pflanzenfiltergraben\becken bauen. Das Wasser muss ja auch nicht superklar werden,sondern es sollten zumindest die Schwebealgen dezimiert werden.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teiche,deren Bewohner und Ideen*

Hallo Martin,

sicher sind Karpfen und Forellenteich grund verschieden.

Ich habe Dir mal einen Link von MonaNelly) raugesucht, wo recht gut beschrieben ist, wie welche Pflanze im Filter wirkt. 

* defekter Link entfernt *

Ich denke Rohrkolben und/ oder Iris sind wichtige Bestandteile der Bepflanzung und der Rest ein bunter Mix nach optischen Gesichtspunkten. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Zander35 (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teiche,deren Bewohner und Ideen*

Hi,
danke nochmal für die Infos!
Mit dem Bau werde ich voraussichtlich nächstes Jahr beginnen.


----------



## Zander35 (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teiche,deren Bewohner und Ideen*

Hallo,
bei mir hat sich gestern wieder was getan..
Ich habe alle __ Störe in den großen Teich umgesiedelt,aus mehreren Gründen:
1.Mehr Schwimmraum für die Störlein.
2.Jetzt kann ich den Teich ohne Bedenken mit Pflanzen(auch Unterwasserpflanzen) besetzen,was somit sicher die Optik verbessert.
3.Der zusätzliche Nährstoffeintrag durch die Fütterung bleibt jetzt aus,da diese bei den paar Schleien,Karauschen und Rasbora nicht nötig ist,da viel Naturnahrung in Form von __ Schnecken,Zooplankton u.Ä. vorhanden ist.
Hier ein paar Bilder der Aktion:
                   
Hier ein Waxdick,er ging beim (eigentlich __ Zander)Fischen am Abend auf Fischdarm...leider sehr unscharfes Bild.


----------



## Zander35 (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teiche,deren Bewohner und Ideen*

Würde mich natürlich über Tipps freuen,wie ich den Teich weiter gestalten könnte......

PS: Wenn jemand noch bestimmte Bilder sehen will,einfach melden!


----------



## Zander35 (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teiche,deren Bewohner und Ideen*

Wäre z.B.Tannenwedel einen Versuch wert?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teiche,deren Bewohner und Ideen*

Hallo Martin,

ja klar, immer rein damit. Es gibt eigentlich keine Tipps, da es jetzt eigentlich nur noch Deine Geschmakssache ist, wie Du was pflanzt.. Denk aber immer an die Repositionspflanzen und Unterwasserpflanzen (Submersen), von denen solltest Du auch jede Menge einplanen, dass sind die wirklichen Helden im Teich. 
Ich hatte Dir mal einen Link zu einem Shop gegeben, der Pflanze und Funktion gut beschreibt.
Repositionspflanzen braucht man dafür:

Klärschlammvererdung 
Pflanzenkläranlagen 
Wasser-Recycling
Schwimmteiche 
Rekutivierungs – oder Renaturierungsmaßnahmen in der freien Landschaft zur Bestandsbildung und Artenerhaltung 

Also Iris (finde ich sehr schön und sinnvoll, Rohrkolben, Schilff, wenn keine Folie da ist und so weiter, da mußt Du Dich mal durchkämpfen und nach Deinen optischen Ansprüchen zusammenstellen. Da das alles wuchernde Pflanzen sind findest Du sicher jemanden, der sie loswerden will und hast somit gleich einen ordentlichen Bestand.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Zander35 (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teiche,deren Bewohner und Ideen*

Hi Thomas,
danke nochmal!
Von der Optik her würde mir ja auch eine Seerose gefallen,doch wachsen darunter ja die submersen Pflanzen nicht so gut,eine bei ca.40m² ist da aber nicht so schlimm,oder?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teiche,deren Bewohner und Ideen*

Hallo Martin,

Seerose??? Ich würde heut nur noch zu kleinen Sorten greifen und lieber mehrere in den Flachwasserbereich setzen. Dadurch hast Du auch unterschiedliche Blüten im Teich.
Meine ist vieleicht 15 Jahre alt und wuchert. Die abgesorbenen Blätter vermodern sehr schnell, so das ich denke, das es einer der größten Schlammproduzenten ist im Teich. Ich reiße immer wieder die neuen Blätter aus, damit ich die Seerose begrenzen kann.

Was machst Du eigentlich mit den Stören? Züchtest Du die und angelst sie aus dem Vereinsteich? Obwohl züchten dürfte nicht funktionieren? Oder ziehst Du sie für den Verkauf groß?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Zander35 (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teiche,deren Bewohner und Ideen*

Hallo Thomas,
die __ Störe sind eigentlich nur ein Hobby.
Der Vereinsteich ist nur eine Alternative,falls sie für meinen Privatteich zu groß werden.(Also die nächsten Jahre ist von Umsetzen keine Rede....) Verkaufen will ich sie aber nicht.
Natürlich sehe ich sie bei 2000m³ nicht immer,aber es ist trotzdem schön (so zwischendurch) zu sehen,wie aus dem 30cm Fischchen ein stattlicher Waxdick geworden ist...


----------

